# Deals on Husqvarna 40v cordless tools?



## wahoowad (Oct 21, 2018)

Earlier this year I bought the Husqvarna 40v cordless chainsaw, and since it worked so good I went ahead and bought the hedge trimmers. And since my older Worx-brand cordless string trimmer and leaf blower are old and weak I'm ready to pick up the Husky cordless string trimmer and leaf blower. 

Apparently I just missed a fantastic clearance sale at Lowes last month where the tools+battery units were selling around $99. That would have been a killer price. Now my local Lowes stores are out although the Lowes website shows I can order it at full price. Full price is hard to pay when it was just $99. Dangit!

Anybody know if these are available or likely to go on sale elsewhere? I see a lot of them on eBay for around $99, but without the battery. I am considering getting either the trimmer or blower without the battery since I do have 2 batteries and they are big so last a long time. I'd like to get one more battery so hoping to find the tool on sale that includes the battery.


----------

